# Safari : lancement automatique de fichiers téléchargéss



## deenasty (5 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir,

J'aimerais éviter que à la fin du téléchargement de fichiers (ex : vidéo) ces derniers se lancent automatiquement, ce qui est très gênant lorsque une vidéo est en lecture et que la vidéo qui vient de s'achever au téléchargement se lance...


----------



## Lamar (5 Janvier 2009)

Salut,

dans les préférences de Safari, onglet Général, tu as une case à décocher : ouvrir automatiquement les fichiers fiables. Cela devrait résoudre ton problème.


----------



## deenasty (7 Janvier 2009)

Merci ca fonctionne, j'avais effectué la manipulation mais elle n'était pas prise en compte pour les téléchargements en cours...


----------



## Lamar (7 Janvier 2009)

De rien, content d'avoir pu te rendre service.


----------



## macoupc (21 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Et savez-vous s'il est possible d'ouvrir automatiquement les fichiers non fiables (à part les .app ou .exe peut-être dangereux quoique) ?
Ça me serait bien utile.
Merci d'avance


----------



## bompi (22 Novembre 2011)

Utile peut-être mais déconseillé sûrement. C'est le genre d'option à ne jamais activer si on veut avoir une chance de conserver un système fiable.


----------



## Powerdom (22 Novembre 2011)

macoupc a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Et savez-vous s'il est possible d'ouvrir automatiquement les fichiers non fiables (à part les .app ou .exe peut-être dangereux quoique) ?
> Ça me serait bien utile.
> Merci d'avance



de toute façon je doute que les .exe s'ouvrent...


----------



## bompi (22 Novembre 2011)

Powerdom a dit:


> de toute façon je doute que les .exe s'ouvrent...


Si tu installes WINE, éventuellement.


----------



## mattoto (5 Décembre 2012)

Lamar a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> dans les préférences de Safari, onglet Général, tu as une case à décocher : ouvrir automatiquement les fichiers fiables. Cela devrait résoudre ton problème.





Salut

Merci beaucoup ce topic m'a beaucoup aider 

(a propos de la lecture auto des fichiers.)

Cordialement.


----------

